
Everything is illuminated: ARM buys games lighting outfit Geomerics - protomyth
http://gigaom.com/2013/12/13/everything-is-illuminated-arm-buys-games-lighting-outfit-geomerics/
======
salient
Going by their recent announcement of Mali T760, it seems global illumination
is coming with it next year:

> Other features of the ARM Mali-T760 GPU include YCrCb frame buffer output
> and _hardware assisted global illumination_. Both are designed to increase
> fidelity and balance memory bandwidth to the system.

[http://malideveloper.arm.com/engage-with-mali/introducing-
th...](http://malideveloper.arm.com/engage-with-mali/introducing-the-arm-
mali-t700-gpu-series-innovated-to-efficiently-power-the-next-generation-of-
devices/)

